

Glass.py: Create Python web applications for Google Glass - SamyPesse
https://github.com/SamyPesse/glass.py

======
rashthedude
Looks very interesting indeed. But is it possible for you guys to somehow
"lend" me a google glass so I can test/debug features I might add? __wishing
and hoping __

------
saym
So, I see the main benefit being that this takes the guesswork out of the web
application backend, but how else does this simplify the Google Glass app
development process?

~~~
ben1040
Glass apps _are_ the web app backend. You push HTML cards to the user's
device, by contacting Google's REST API (authenticated by OAuth on behalf of
your user).

Those cards are your app's UI. Actions on the device (acting on cards, sharing
content with your app) result in REST commands to your backend.

So with something like this, you don't need to care about the nitty gritty of
Google's API, you just focus on your application logic.

